# I just ordered my first pigment samples off eBay...



## arbonnechick (Apr 19, 2006)

Did I do okay?
Did I get a good deal?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This package includes one of each of the following:
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Naked
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Melon
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Chocolate Brown
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Burnt Burgundy
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Vanilla
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Copper Sparkle (Glitter)
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of 3D Copper (Glitter)
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Green Brown
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of White Gold
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Fairylite
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Kitschmas
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Tan
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Primary Yellow
1-MAC 1/4 teaspoon sample of Golden Olive

For $22.95

Just looking for feedback from the experts here.  8)


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 19, 2006)

looks like a good deal- hope you enjoy them!!!


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 19, 2006)

that many pigment samples for that price is a really good deal, as long as they are truly mac pigments. i've heard some horror stories about other products trying to be passed off as mac pigments on ebay, which is why i always bought from board members, even if it did mean paying more. still, if the person had feedback, chances are theyre legit and you got a great deal!


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_that many pigment samples for that price is a really good deal, as long as they are truly mac pigments. i've heard some horror stories about other products trying to be passed off as mac pigments on ebay, which is why i always bought from board members, even if it did mean paying more. still, if the person had feedback, chances are theyre legit and you got a great deal!_

 
Is it okay if I post their name here to see if anybody else has bought from them before?
They had really good feedback.

Are those generally good colors, too?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry for all the stupid noob questions!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 19, 2006)

i think that would be cool. we rec. ebayers all the time. you might try to search the user name and see what pops up here on specktra.


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 20, 2006)

I ordered from beautyempire2005.
Ring any bells with anybody?


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 20, 2006)

melon, naked, and vanilla are three of my all time favorites, at lease among the permanent colors. vanilla is a GREAT highlight, naked is good for an allover "naked" wash of *very* light shimmer, and melon is just gorgeous. all pigment colors are great, and you got a nice assortment of pro and regular shades. the great thing about samples is they last forever, and it gives you a feel for which colors/consistencies you like, and want more of. haha, can you tell i'm a pigment enthusiast? i've never bought samples off of ebay, in fact, i only bought samples once, since i'm neurotic about having pigments in their original jars, but still, i know its a very popular way to do it, and the few samples i do have have lasted me for like 6 months, and you can barely tell i've made a dent in them.


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_melon, naked, and vanilla are three of my all time favorites, at lease among the permanent colors. vanilla is a GREAT highlight, naked is good for an allover "naked" wash of *very* light shimmer, and melon is just gorgeous. all pigment colors are great, and you got a nice assortment of pro and regular shades. the great thing about samples is they last forever, and it gives you a feel for which colors/consistencies you like, and want more of. haha, can you tell i'm a pigment enthusiast? i've never bought samples off of ebay, in fact, i only bought samples once, since i'm neurotic about having pigments in their original jars, but still, i know its a very popular way to do it, and the few samples i do have have lasted me for like 6 months, and you can barely tell i've made a dent in them._

 
I already own full jars of Vanilla, Goldenaire and Pink Opal.
I use Vanilla all the time, just love it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now my only dilemma is whether or not to get any of the Sweetie Cake pigments?


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arbonnechick* 
_I already own full jars of Vanilla, Goldenaire and Pink Opal.
I use Vanilla all the time, just love it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now my only dilemma is whether or not to get any of the Sweetie Cake pigments?  _

 
The Sweetie Cake pigments are AMAAAAAAZING! I hadn't TOUCHED my pigments in months and these have made me pick them up again! They're sooooo freakin pretty!


----------



## divaster (Apr 21, 2006)

I got samples of 2 Sweetie Cake pigments and I love them!!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 21, 2006)

moved to Hauls, hope you don't mind


----------



## MACBunny (Apr 21, 2006)

I def. think it's worth it to get the Sweetie Cake pigments, too.  I went to MAC yesterday not planning on getting them, but after I swatched them on my hand, I had to!  I got Apricot Pink and Lily White (they were sold out of Pinked Mauve or whatever it is).  Lily White is soooo freaking pretty though!  It has really fine sparkles, very subtle, and I imagine I'll use it over a lot of things & as a highlighter.  Apricot Pink is similar to Goldenaire, but a little more pink---very pretty as well.  Anyway, good job on your first sample pigment haul.


----------



## rachel_miller86 (Apr 24, 2006)

FYI Copper Sparkle isn't a glitter. And, great color choices!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

apricot pink is fab.. i love it... a great ebay seller for pig samples is kanachan... reliable, fast and authentic samples, very nicely packaged, labeled and generous... by the way.. great color choices and GIRLLLL you got a major good deal!


----------



## deveraux (May 2, 2006)

Definitely a good deal! Usually single 1/4 tsp's go for $3+ USD shipped!


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arbonnechick* 
_I ordered from beautyempire2005.
Ring any bells with anybody?_

 
I GOT ONE FROM THEM... IT WAS KINDA SKIMPY, BUT IT WAS LEGIT...


----------

